# Undead Werewolf Clown Ideas?



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

I'd really love to make a costume of my character/persona Morgana. I've made a lot of mascot-style costumes in the past with tight fitting heads and movable jaws. I'd love to see what everyone thinks of the design, and I'd love to hear some ideas that you'd have for the costume!

This is a drawing I did of her. Morgana is my alternate persona, and a character from a story I'm writing about a twisted circus full of killer clown creatures, such as her. She's the ringmaster of the circus.

Any ideas on the construction of the costume? I have a pretty good idea of how I'll do it, but I'd love to hear what you think!


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*costume making*

I would use a good lycra, make like a unitard. you can add all the detail, the seams, stitching and the added fur pieces. You can also get all the colors and stripes. It is very easy to work with and molds any way you want it. The tail I would add separate, just leave a opening. I would have more secure, and fastened around middle in a x on inside. Because it would be so heavy and you would want it to move around. I just helped with one smaller tail, and it needs more stability. The neck fur piece can be put on like a dickie. The headpiece and hands and feet would all be separate. You can use the same fur and lycra to create a great head piece. I used to make alot of fun costumes. For the kids ,birthdays and dance recitals. I now help my daughter with dance costumes sometimes, and just sell some dance shorts. Looks like a fun, time consuming project. Good luck.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's some prosthetic I saw a couple months back. Thank goodness for YouTube favorites!





Here's a direct link to their products:
Canines, Foxes & Bears : NorthFur FX & Mascots, Online Store

Good luck and be sure to post pictures of your finished costume!
.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

well actually i think a good idea might be to have the werewolf being the pet of the clowns


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

if you want that look you should first grab a werewolf costume. then some skeleton hands and clown accessories and try to throw something together


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

pretty much what nightmare dude said.


----------

